
Freeman Dyson 1923-2020 from Edge.org - drallison
https://www.edge.org/conversation/freeman_dyson-freeman-dyson-1923-2020
======
drallison
John Brockman's Edge.org hosts a myriad of intelligent conversations with
amazing people. Freeman Dyson, who died Friday, February 28 at 96 (RIP), was
one of the contributors: sometimes right, sometimes wrong, often provocative,
always interesting. I love that he never got a PhD and that he knew he really
did not need that ticket.

